# Krauthammer: "Tea party Plan to Defund Obamacare is N U T S"



## drivebymedia (Aug 7, 2013)

WASHINGTON  _A combination of early presidential maneuvering and internal policy debate is feeding yet another iteration of that media perennial: the great Republican crackup. This time its tea party insurgents versus get-along establishment fogies fighting principally over two things: (a) national security and (b) Obamacare._
_

Gov. Chris Christie recently challenged Sen. Rand Paul over his opposition to the National Security Agency metadata program. Paul has also tangled with Sen. John McCain and other internationalists over drone warfare, democracy promotion and, more generally, intervention abroad._

_.... The other battle is about defunding Obamacare. Led by Sens. Mike Lee and Ted Cruz, the GOP insurgents are threatening to shut down the government on Oct. 1 if the stopgap funding bill contains money for Obamacare.

This is nuts_


Krauthammer: Lee?s plan to defund Obamacare is nuts | The Salt Lake Tribune


----------



## drivebymedia (Aug 7, 2013)

_ The president will never sign a bill defunding the singular achievement of his presidency. Especially when he has control of the Senate. Especially when, though a narrow majority (51 percent) of Americans disapprove of Obamacare, only 36 percent favor repeal. President Obama so knows he&#8217;ll win any shutdown showdown that he&#8217;s practically goading the Republicans into trying.

Never make a threat on which you are not prepared to deliver. Every fiscal showdown has redounded against the Republicans. The first, in 1995, effectively marked the end of the Gingrich revolution. The latest, last December, led to a last-minute Republican cave that humiliated the GOP and did nothing to stop the tax hike it so strongly opposed._


Krauthammer: Lee?s plan to defund Obamacare is nuts | The Salt Lake Tribune

Thankfully, they're not listening to you Charles - they're too busy working on phony scandals and impeachment ...


----------



## drivebymedia (Aug 7, 2013)

Boehner knows it's nuts and will never call for a vote on the tea party insanity.


----------



## Wildman (Aug 7, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Boehner knows it's nuts and will never call for a vote on the tea party insanity.



how in hell did you get all those *RED* thingys in your rep ??

i am envious........








































*NOT !!*  ......


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 7, 2013)

Don't you know,,drivebymedia is a commie, thus the Red Stars!


----------



## drivebymedia (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm crushed .....


----------



## Contumacious (Aug 7, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Krauthammer: Lees plan to defund Obamacare is nuts



How can defunding a plan which is a massive assault on  healthcare be nuts?

*.The Obamacare Lobster Trap*

According the Affordable Care Act's ("ACA") website, ACA is:

a health care law that aims to improve our current health care system by increasing access to health coverage for Americans and introducing new protections for people who have health insurance

ACA in fact is a lobster trap. It is also crony socialism's latest and most dangerous assault on what remains of the free market for health care.

THE ACA LOBSTER TRAP: THE "EXCHANGE"

As a condition to implementing ACA, ACA requires that every State (and, interestingly, the federal territories) establish a health care "Exchange." The Exchange is a computer database of programs and designed to implement ACA within the States. Through the Exchange, authorized health care providers, participating employers and individuals and payers (insurers and the federal and state governments) will input information designed to create a "market" for health care services.

In order to create a market, however, ACA needs "information." Specifically, it needs information on the people who will be demanding services from this market  the lobsters. What if the lobsters are too smart to enter the trap themselves? ACA demands that the States to throw the lobsters into the trap by populating State Exchanges with their personal, private financial and health data without any lobster first giving their consent. ACA can never go anywhere without complicit State actors. "

.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 7, 2013)

Its a stupid suicidal guaranteed fail plan


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 7, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Boehner knows it's nuts and will never call for a vote on the tea party insanity.


Poor Boehner has sealed his fate. History books will not be kind to him.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 7, 2013)

That just tells ya' what side Krauthammer is on.

SIDEBAR: How did Opie get so red?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2013)

Krauthammer is as conservative as anybody on this Board.

The difference is he thinks critically where as most of the conservatives (and liberals) here do not.


----------



## g5000 (Aug 7, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > Krauthammer: Lee&#8217;s plan to defund Obamacare is nuts
> ...



It's stupidly impulsive.  Shutting down the government will severely damage the GOP.  A government shutdown means no government functions, including no military paychecks get issued.  No military operations.  Everything grinds to a halt.

The way to defund ObamaCare is to put forth a superior plan.  The GOP has not done that.  "Repeal ObamaCare", and then what?  It is the "then what" which is killing the GOP off.  That's why only 36 percent of Americans oppose repealing it.  Because the GOP has not provided a superior alternative.

The GOP has not come up with a single good idea in a very long time.  It has atrophied, and now the best idea they can come up with is suicide?

Idiots.

The way to defund ObamaCare is to win the House, the Senate, and the White House. The GOP hasn't a clue how to do that, either.  So now they are acting like punks.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2013)

Krauthammer says are choices are not good on ACA.

(1) Give Obama what he wants.

(2) Shut down the government, be horribly punished by the American people, then give Obama even more of what he wants.


----------



## g5000 (Aug 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Krauthammer says are choices are not good on ACA.
> 
> (1) Give Obama what he wants.
> 
> (2) Shut down the government, be horribly punished by the American people, then give Obama even more of what he wants.



Yep.  Those are the only two ideas the GOP can think of, even though there are other, better ways.  

Pretty pathetic.  The GOP is completely intellectually bankrupt.  That's why they have to invent so many constant diversions from this truth.

Look over there!  Obama's going on an African "vacation"!


----------



## thanatos144 (Aug 7, 2013)

I am still trying to figure out how shutting down government turned out bad for the republicans in the 90's?


----------



## g5000 (Aug 7, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> I am still trying to figure out how shutting down government turned out bad for the republicans in the 90's?



I take it you weren't there.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2013)

It protected Clinton when he needed it later.  And that shenanigan ended up in losses in the GOP majority in Congress.


----------



## Contumacious (Aug 7, 2013)

g5000 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



47 to 50% of the electorate  are parasites.

No candidate will be elected who does not pander to that faction.

.


----------



## thanatos144 (Aug 7, 2013)

g5000 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > I am still trying to figure out how shutting down government turned out bad for the republicans in the 90's?
> ...



Actually yes I was.... Now tell me how did it hurt republicans???? Common your the big government republican how did it hurt them??? Were they all removed form office the next election? Did they lose their majority?


----------



## thanatos144 (Aug 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> It protected Clinton when he needed it later.  And that shenanigan ended up in losses in the GOP majority in Congress.



It did? They lost majority in congress when Clinton was President????


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Aug 7, 2013)

Republicans need to get on board with commiecare......

For the people !!!   Lol


----------



## thanatos144 (Aug 7, 2013)

Any time Progressives tell republicans they have to do something to get elected I laugh....The people HATE the unaffordable care act.


----------



## g5000 (Aug 7, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



Not true.  That's a completely bogus meme started by the sore losers.

Reagan won 49 states, and he did not pander to parasites.  Far from it.  He simply had _superior ideas_. 

That's what the bogus meme you are repeating is trying to cover up, the fact the modern day GOP is intellectually bankrupt.

It's a stupid, stupid, stupid tactic to insult half the population right out of the gate by calling them parasites.  Everyone will assume you are talking about them, and they will shut you right out.  

No one likes whiny pessimists.  That's how Reagan won. By pointing out what a bunch of whiny little bitches the lefties were.  He was the epitome of optimism.

You don't see that today in the GOP.  It's all dark, dark, dark.  Whine, whine, whine.


----------



## g5000 (Aug 7, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > It protected Clinton when he needed it later.  And that shenanigan ended up in losses in the GOP majority in Congress.
> ...



The Gingrich revolution ground to a halt.  The following year, the GOP lost seats and Clinton was re-elected by a wide margin.


----------



## thanatos144 (Aug 7, 2013)

g5000 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Your an idiot.... It didn't ground to a halt it created welfare reform and the largest tax cut EVER. Clinton was lucky He had a congress that did its job.


----------



## Contumacious (Aug 7, 2013)

g5000 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




*Number of Americans Outside the Income Tax System Continues to Grow*



> Reagan won 49 states, and he did not pander to parasites.  Far from it.  He simply had _superior ideas_.




  And Reagan did NOTHING to reduce the behemoth.

And tell me what a parasite will consider a "superior idea"


 .


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Aug 7, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> _ The president will never sign a bill defunding the singular achievement of his presidency. Especially when he has control of the Senate. Especially when, though a narrow majority (51 percent) of Americans disapprove of Obamacare, only 36 percent favor repeal. President Obama so knows hell win any shutdown showdown that hes practically goading the Republicans into trying.
> 
> Never make a threat on which you are not prepared to deliver. Every fiscal showdown has redounded against the Republicans. The first, in 1995, effectively marked the end of the Gingrich revolution. The latest, last December, led to a last-minute Republican cave that humiliated the GOP and did nothing to stop the tax hike it so strongly opposed._
> 
> ...



*They're going to desert their Fox Messiah over this one *


----------



## drivebymedia (Aug 7, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > Krauthammer: Lees plan to defund Obamacare is nuts
> ...



Charles apparently believes a plan to defund the future of health care in the U.S. by a handful of extremists - is nuts.

He also seems to suggest that those nuts who would hold the nation hostage by shutting down the Government if the country doesn't agree with them - is even more nuts.

Seems tea party are now the RINOS ....


----------



## drivebymedia (Aug 7, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *They're going to desert their Fox Messiah over this one *



Hard to tell who abandoned who first .... did Krauthammer abandon the tea party or did the tea party abandon Krauthammer.

Looks like Krauthammer is one of the last to abandon the tea party.


----------



## Edgetho (Aug 7, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



Another attempt at inserting a wedge issue.

Why don't you go pick a fight on another Board.

It's all you're trying to do here.

Besides, that Krauthammer news is over a week old.

I could see it if was new-news.  But it ain't and all you're doing is trying to start an intramural Republican fight.

Go away little boy


----------



## drivebymedia (Aug 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Krauthammer is as conservative as anybody on this Board.
> 
> The difference is he thinks critically where as most of the conservatives (and liberals) here do not.



... and he thinks with his brain, like we liberals do .... not with his ass


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Aug 7, 2013)

Krauthammer's "analysis" is premised on a fraud.

Did you READ the stupid shit you linked to RED MEDAL drivebydipshit?


> * * * *
> (b) Obamacare
> 
> The other battle is about defunding Obamacare. Led by Sens. Mike Lee and Ted Cruz, _*the GOP insurgents are threatening to shut down the government on Oct. 1 if the stopgap funding bill contains money for Obamacare.*_
> ...



It might be, HOWEVER it is NOT any "threat" made by anybody.

The SOLE "threat" made by Sen. Cruz is to DEFUND Obamacrap.

That's it.

It is the fucking moron in chief and his lolberal Democrap Parody allies in Congress who THEN make the "threat" to shut down the government.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > It protected Clinton when he needed it later.  And that shenanigan ended up in losses in the GOP majority in Congress.
> ...



Won't work.  That happened before the stupidity of shutting down the government cut the GOP majority and then protected Clinton from conviction and then cut down the majority even more.  If I remember right, Clinton was elected twice.

We in the mainstream GOP will not let he lamebrain TPM shut down the Congress.


----------



## drivebymedia (Aug 7, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



You seem to believe the liberal or contrarian view is a wedge issue used only to pick a fight.

That tea party outlook is well know by now: "our way of the highway"

btw: there were no threads on this "old" issue.


----------



## Redfish (Aug 7, 2013)

Krauthammer is wrong on this.  I usually agree with him, but not on this.

the house could fund every aspect of the govt EXCEPT obamacare.  There would be no shutdown and the terrible legislation known as ACA would die as it should.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 7, 2013)

The Jew is wrong. He needs to stick to lubricating the wheels on his chair. Although, often he is right.


----------



## Redfish (Aug 7, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



 exactly what obama, reid, pelosi, and the dems told the american people when they passed obamacare on a partisan vote in the middle of the night before anyone had even read the POS bill.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2013)

Krauthammer is absolutely right, and the TPM is absolutely wrong to oppose it.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Aug 7, 2013)

It is sad that Krauthammer is using the left wing's dishonest propaganda to issue his declaration of disagrement.

His premise is flatly false.

It is NOT surprising that a stupid, ignorant dishonest lolberal hack troll like drivebymudderer would jump on such dishonesty.

HERE is a link to what Cruz actually says about the plan to defund Obamacare (not shut down gubmint):

Video: Ted Cruz Explains Plan To Defund Obamacare | The Lonely Conservative

And here (suck it libz) is a RUSH transcript link to Mike Lee's previously stated position:  

Interview: Senator Mike Lee Explains the Plan to Defund Obamacare - The Rush Limbaugh Show


----------



## Redfish (Aug 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Krauthammer is absolutely right, and the TPM is absolutely wrong to oppose it.



   so now you agree with a crazy ass cracker jew conservative???   You are a loon, snake jockey.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2013)

Ilar remains on Ignore


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Krauthammer is absolutely right, and the TPM is absolutely wrong to oppose it.



Yeah, even a blind pig gets an acorn once in awhile..


----------



## bodecea (Aug 7, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> I am still trying to figure out how shutting down government turned out bad for the republicans in the 90's?



Of course you are.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2013)

Krauthammer gets it most of the time, in my opinion, but he really has trouble seeing the American nation as an unity that has to get along.  This time he understands it.


----------



## Redfish (Aug 7, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Krauthammer is absolutely right, and the TPM is absolutely wrong to oppose it.
> ...



Oh, Sarah is here,  third grade must have dismissed early today.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2013)

bodecea said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > I am still trying to figure out how shutting down government turned out bad for the republicans in the 90's?
> ...



There is a personal reason for you why you don't get it.


----------



## drivebymedia (Aug 7, 2013)

> .... exactly what obama, reid, pelosi, and the dems told the american people when they passed obamacare on a partisan vote in the middle of the night



The bill was passed in late afternoon .... long after Republicans had left for the golf course ...in the east, in winter months, it gets dark at 4:30pm

Republicans said they wouldn't read it EVER because it was over 2 pages - the right wing limit of reading comprehension.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Aug 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ilar remains on Ignore because he has nothing of worth to offer, just spittle.



Fakey can't handle the truth, obviously.  Hey, Fakey,  I realize you have a cowardly need to run away when asked to engage in a simple honest discussion.  You're a pussy, nothing more.

But why must you lie so blatantly?

You are unable to REFUTE what I correctly noted about the Cruz and Lee positions about defunding Obamacare.*  Neither calls for a government shutdown.

the only ones talking about THAT are you looney liberal Democraps. 

And it is a little odd that after I post, he so often finds it necessary to advise everyone that he is "ignoring" me.



* Anyway, since it seems to have caused Fakey some more vaginal bleeding, I hereby REPEAT what Fakey cannot deny:


Video: Ted Cruz Explains Plan To Defund Obamacare | The Lonely Conservative

Interview: Senator Mike Lee Explains the Plan to Defund Obamacare - The Rush Limbaugh Show[/QUOTE]


----------



## Claudette (Aug 7, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> > .... exactly what obama, reid, pelosi, and the dems told the american people when they passed obamacare on a partisan vote in the middle of the night
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course the Reps didn't read it. They had NOTHING to do with it and not a one of them voted for that POS bill. 

Of course the Dems, who passed the fucking thing, didn't read it and we are now finding out just whats in that POS. 

Guess those 2,200 pages were a bit much for members of the Historic Moment society. 

Drivebydumbass. What  an idiot.


----------



## Edgetho (Aug 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> It is sad that Krauthammer is using the left wing's dishonest propaganda to issue his declaration of disagrement.
> 
> His premise is flatly false.
> 
> ...



You are absolutely, totally, completely and 100% accurate in that statement of fact.

But the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM won't report it that way.

Right or wrong, we lose that battle because the Referees, the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM, are calling a crooked game.

I'm telling you, dimocrap scum will lie about it and the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM will swear to it.

Been going on for 70 years, getting progressively worse to the point that now...?

They really don't even try to hide it anymore.

Everybody accepts that the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM is the propaganda arm of the DNC.

Our only hope is to let dimocraps ruin the Country and then be there to put it back together after they FUCK it up.

That's how it's worked since LBJ.

And to be fair, it works the other way around as well.  Although our fuck-ups are exaggerated ten times over by the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM while they virtually ignore the dimocraps' constant failures.

But when it jumps up and bites the average voter in the ass?

The Country will notice.

We haven't had a real fuck-up in Office since Jimmy the peanut Carter.  Reagan was fantastic, Bush 41 was pretty good, Clinton let Republicans run the economy so that worked out fairly well, and Bush 43 wasn't all that bad; mostly just unlucky on the economy.

Thirty years is a pretty good record for avoiding a total loser, but boy do we ever have one now


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Aug 7, 2013)

It is sad how consistent the Board lolberals are.

It is not surprising to see a determined dishonest poseuer like Fakey refusing to admit a fact even when it is shoved right under his nose.

But it is pretty pathetic to see so many other lolberals (who, unlike Fakey, are at least willing to admit that they are liberals) pretending to be unable to see that they are supporting a Krauthammer "position" which is PREMISED on a phony "fact."

The TEA PARTY is NOT threatening to shut down the government.  If the THREAT of shutting down the government really rattles you lolberals, you *ought* to be chastising the miscreant President since it is HE who is making that "threat."


----------



## Edgetho (Aug 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ilar remains on Ignore because he has nothing of worth to offer, just spittle.
> ...



How do you sleep at night


----------



## thanatos144 (Aug 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Sorry fakey but you have again been shown you dont know shit.


----------



## thanatos144 (Aug 7, 2013)

bodecea said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > I am still trying to figure out how shutting down government turned out bad for the republicans in the 90's?
> ...



Thats the best you got? Go crawl back under your kilt and leave the adult discussions to adults.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Aug 7, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Like a baby:

  Every hour or so I wake up crying and then need to go suck on a bottle 

of Scotch.


----------



## drivebymedia (Aug 7, 2013)

> Of course the Reps didn't read it. They had NOTHING to do with it and not a one of them voted for that POS bill.



Then why do Reps whine that Dems "_wouldn't let them read it?"_


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> It is sad that Krauthammer is using the left wing's dishonest propaganda to issue his declaration of disagrement.
> 
> His premise is flatly false.
> 
> ...



Even Shit Romney is on the bandwagon preaching the same Democrap talking points. Traitors.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 7, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> WASHINGTON  _A combination of early presidential maneuvering and internal policy debate is feeding yet another iteration of that media perennial: the great Republican crackup. This time its tea party insurgents versus get-along establishment fogies fighting principally over two things: (a) national security and (b) Obamacare._
> _
> 
> Gov. Chris Christie recently challenged Sen. Rand Paul over his opposition to the National Security Agency metadata program. Paul has also tangled with Sen. John McCain and other internationalists over drone warfare, democracy promotion and, more generally, intervention abroad._
> ...


There's nothing new here.  The Tea Party has done this before.  If they can't get what they want at the polls or through legislation, then they retaliate not just against the opposition but the entire nation.  This reminds me of my grandson's refusal to do his chores unless he get's to watch TV.  I think the nation will respond to the Tea Party in much same way I respond to my grandson.


----------



## Edgetho (Aug 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> It is sad how consistent the Board lolberals are.
> 
> It is not surprising to see a determined dishonest poseuer like Fakey refusing to admit a fact even when it is shoved right under his nose.
> 
> ...



This is precisely why libtards are stupid.

When someone corrects me, I take it as a free education.  I appreciate it.

If I learn a fact I didn't know yesterday, I'm good with that.

But dimocraps refuse to learn, they refuse to admit when they're wrong about a fact.  So they carry incorrect information with them... Basically forever.

Opinions are something else.  Opinions are personal and I have no duty to honor them or respect them.

Facts are Facts.

Water is wet.  Fact.

Hydrogen is the most basic element in the Universe.

Fact.

libtards are stupid.

Fact


----------



## drivebymedia (Aug 7, 2013)

Seems the MSM prints Krauthammer's article verbatim ... but they are the bad guys for printing it?

How does that work?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Aug 7, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Seems the MSM prints Krauthammer's article verbatim ... but they are the bad guys for printing it?
> 
> How does that work?



The problem with the lolberal lame stream media is NOT that they quote a guy fully and correctly.

It is that they accept as true the false premise for the guy's "analysis" and don't even "report" the falsity of that "premise."


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2013)

the TPM will destroy the nation if it does not get its way

that's why the GOP mainstream is taking what it can get from the TPM while continuing to marginalize it


----------



## Edgetho (Aug 7, 2013)

Flopper said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON  _A combination of early presidential maneuvering and internal policy debate is feeding yet another iteration of that media perennial: the great Republican crackup. This time its tea party insurgents versus get-along establishment fogies fighting principally over two things: (a) national security and (b) Obamacare._
> ...



You don't like the Constitution, do you?

It gives the power of the purse to Congress, not to the Executive.  Or the Judical.

Or to a secret board appointed by college perfessers somewhere deep in Greenwich Village

To Congress.  Specifically to the *House of Representatives* through the part of the Constitution called the Origination Clause, Article 1, Section 7, Clause 1

If the government shuts down, it's because the Executive and the Senate failed to go along with what the House was offering and couldn't negotiate their differences.

But your side will lie about it.  And we will lose the Public Image battle because.....

Well, just look at who's in Office...  

P.S.
The Constitution is a good read.  You should try it sometime


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Aug 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> the TPM will destroy the nation if it does not get its way
> 
> that's why the GOP mainstream is taking what it can get from the TPM while continuing to marginalize it



Of course that ^ kind of meaningless prattle is what we have come to  expect from a dishonest lolberal hack poseur pussy, like FakeySmarmy.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 7, 2013)

Yup, having a debt ceiling "CRISIS!!" etc every year is a great idea. Half the GOP is brainwashed/nuts...


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Aug 7, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> Yup, having a debt ceiling "CRISIS!!" etc every year is a great idea. Half the GOP is brainwashed/nuts...



Maybe perennial debt limit ceilings wouldn't be called for AT ALL if the fucking Congressional lolberal Democrat spendthrifts of other people's money would comport their legislative enactments to what the Constitution permits and to what common sense commands.

Not that any lolberal Democrat Congresscritter would ever do THAT.


----------



## Edgetho (Aug 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> the TPM will destroy the nation if it does not get its way
> 
> that's why the GOP mainstream is taking what it can get from the TPM while continuing to marginalize it







^^ Tea Party ^^​


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2013)

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Krauthammer is absolutely right, and the TPM is absolutely wrong to oppose it.
> ...



CK's analysis is 100% right, and you are an anti-Semitic loon and anti-conservative.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > the TPM will destroy the nation if it does not get its way
> ...




About the size of the Progressive Gecko in fact


----------



## Edgetho (Aug 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=T65rW_SIzg0]Blue Oyster Cult Godzilla - YouTube[/ame]
^^Tea Party^^​


----------



## Intense (Aug 7, 2013)

*Moved to Tea Party Forum. Zone 3 Posting Rules apply. *


----------



## Flopper (Aug 7, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> If the government shuts down, it's because the Executive and the Senate failed to go along with what the House was offering and couldn't negotiate their differences.



Typical Tea Party response.  Do it my way or else.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 7, 2013)

Flopper said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > If the government shuts down, it's because the Executive and the Senate failed to go along with what the House was offering and couldn't negotiate their differences.
> ...



Yeah, they  "inherited" that last sentence from the POTUS, as it seems to be working...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 17, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Krauthammer is wrong on this.  I usually agree with him, but not on this.
> 
> the house could fund every aspect of the govt EXCEPT obamacare.  There would be no shutdown and the terrible legislation known as ACA would die as it should.



Krauthammer, as usual, was right, and Redfish, as usual, was wrong.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 17, 2013)

Redfish is shy.


----------

